# Draw My Crown Tail?



## Gingerheart (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi everybody! I was wondering if anyone would like to draw my male Betta Buddy? He's a Crown Tail.


----------



## Gingerheart (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's another of him.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey! Since You're at my house, I'll draw Buddy for ya. I'll post it here is you want.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I will gladly draw him <3 Beautiful by the way


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Here we go:


----------



## Gingerheart (Jul 17, 2014)

I Love it!!!!!!
I will draw Scout for you. I am not a very good artist but I will try. Thanks for the drawing of Buddy It's beautiful.


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow! He looks very similar to my male betta. Now I know how my betta will look when he grows up. Here he is:










BTW, I really like your Avatar. How did you do it?


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mine? Or Ginger's?


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ginger's.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Downloadable content I suppose. (She's my sister)


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Oooops. I thought that was her betta. LOL


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lol no she has a blue crowntail


----------

